# WSI - Weststar Industrial



## moses (11 October 2006)

Any thoughts on this spec stock?

Directors have been buying and its up more than 10% today, and 150% since Sept.


----------



## moses (12 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range Ltd*

And up more than 10% today again, now hovering around 53c.


----------



## johnmwu3 (12 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range Ltd*

The Drilling results may come out soon.
Another MOX !


----------



## booga82 (12 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range Ltd*

Initial results are expected in Mid october, probably next week given the current interest.

Company stated "visible copper mineralisation is evident in many of the holes, both as oxide and sulphide"

Has a market cap of $9 million (@53 cps) so opportunity for massive gains.

I took a loan out and bought in at 43 cents.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## johnmwu3 (12 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range Ltd*



			
				booga82 said:
			
		

> Initial results are expected in Mid october, probably next week given the current interest.
> 
> Company stated "visible copper mineralisation is evident in many of the holes, both as oxide and sulphide"
> 
> ...




How did you get the mkt cap ?
CRJ :40 mill fpos tradable, 36 mill oppites tradable
CRJ @ 40 mill fps @ 53cents = 21.2 mill 
+ 36 mill oppies @ 27.5 cents =9.9 mill
= 31.1 mill MC 
Any opp. ?


----------



## booga82 (13 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Sorry thats $9m (undiluted), $19m (diluted). 
My trading account shows only 18m FPS. Any ideas why?
It probably is $21m (undiluted) like you said.

any opinions on where this one is heading?

cheers.


----------



## johnmwu3 (13 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*



			
				booga82 said:
			
		

> Sorry thats $9m (undiluted), $19m (diluted).
> My trading account shows only 18m FPS. Any ideas why?
> It probably is $21m (undiluted) like you said.
> 
> ...




You may ckeck the top 20 shareholders then calculate.
For Exl: 
International base metal  Ltd hold 3,975,000 ---10.063%
Then can calculate the whole issue.
Also CIJO-- options  as that way.

hearing teck cominco have been building a stake in crj it all started at 34c last week.... thjey crossed some stock around 250T @ 55.5c, and are constantly on the bid for lines of 100k and 200k, the minute it looks week it gets bid back up...
hearing teck cominco have been building a stake in crj it all started at 34c last week.... thjey crossed some stock around 250T @ 55.5c, and are constantly on the bid for lines of 100k and 200k, the minute it looks week it gets bid back up...

Cheers,
John3


----------



## donjohnson (13 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

I agree that this stock has potential.

The drilling results due on October are from their Hawker project. The more important, and probably more substantial results will come from the Stuart Shelf drilling.

Drilling is expected to begin at Stuart Shelf within the next 2-3 months.

I'm not sure if i'll jump on this one yet, might wait and see what the Hawker results show. I suspect there may be a dip in share price between these results and the Stuart Shelf ones.

But who knows, its just my opinion.


----------



## johnmwu3 (21 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Drilling results to come by next week with clear mineralisation in the photos. 

Results to come in november regarding tenaments near olympic dam.


----------



## pharaoh (21 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

I bought in yesterday at the close, at 50.5c
Happy with that

Now, feel free to tell me I will be a rich guy in a few months


----------



## canny (22 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

I have a warm and fuzzy feeling about the upcoming results (November - probably not the first results)
Buying interest has been great.
CRJO showing a substantial discount and appears to be a good buy in point. Could even convert before the 2nd results for even bigger gain.
Just a possibility.
Should be interesting to see if the buying continues this week.


----------



## canny (31 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

After speaking to the MD this week, I've found that one of CRJ's  Stuart Shelf tenements (November results expected) actually adjoins the MOX boundary to the Norht West - which is the actual discovery that MOX has currently been rising on.
More than likely that the anomily will continue along the same line.
The results of the CRJ HAwker project are held up in the Brisbane lab - but are starting to trickle in.
However, it's the Stuart Shelf results I am most eager to see.


----------



## pharaoh (31 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Good luck canny
I sold out for a loss and put it in gdn

But, pls let us know when the ann is coming up, i'm sure a lot of us will prob jump onboard and help the sp rise if the results are good


----------



## canny (31 October 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

I sold a couple of others to be in GDN!! Made a few grand today and bought more for the overnight hold. Fingers well crossed on that!!
CRJ - could ann any time, and I certainly won't know when it's coming - they've only said November - so watch for SP interest and gauge it from that is my suggestion.
Cheers


----------



## canny (7 November 2006)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Update will be announced by company this week.
Volume increased today, presumably in anticipation of some good news.
MOX tenements are to the East of CRJ's. 
Drill cores had visible copper, so I'm looking forward to some results.
Hold ups in lab testing have been frustrating. Hopefully all the Hawker results are in and we'll also get a Stuart Shelf update.
Keep an eye on it.


----------



## simonb (23 January 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Rumors that drilling will commence very shortly... I picked up options today at 16c looking for a spike when drilling comences at the Stuart hill tenements. Would be surprised if the drilling results didnt live up to the high expectations.


----------



## canny (2 February 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Had some hellish delays from when I was bullish about it in November.

Stuck with it on the watch list, and the quarterly advises drilling to commence mid February, so at last we should see the interest return.

Very hot today - and likely to keep rising now we know they have the drill rig organised.

Any hint of MOX type results and it could start nudging the dollar.
The CRJO oppies are trading at a massive discount as they are only a 20c conversion. For my money (fwiw!) they are the best entry in.


----------



## simonb (26 April 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Sold options on tuesday at 12c.....today up to 18c.....kicking myself. Somebody must know something I dont. Huge jump on no news after such a slack performance to date....


----------



## swagman (11 May 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Hi all,

Firstly I am very new here and to the stock market I only have a very small amount invested in BHP.

I joined this forum as I did a search on CRJ and found this thread after being advised to buy this stock

Looking for a few answers on CRJ as I have been advised that this stock will fly.
My question is looking at the current price 0.395 is this not a high price for an exploration company with a few staff?

Looking at the news release I see that they have started drilling, any idea how long it takes to get the results out to the market from such drilling?

I would appreciate any comments or thoughts on the above.

Great forum I have been glued to it trying to take it all in.

Thanks
Swagman


----------



## ellehcim (5 September 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Ann out yeserday:

Copper Range Limited (CRJ) wishes to advise that it has recently received expressions of interest from several parties in relation to the Company’s 100% owned Olympic Domain Tenements located to the north, south, east and west of BHP Billiton’s Olympic Dam and just to the east of the Carrapateena deposit.

In addition it has received a firm proposal from a prospective cornerstone investor which is yet to be addressed by Directors.

All approaches received to date are conditional and incomplete and there is no guarantee that any approach will result in a cornerstone investment or a joint venture.

The Company expects to be in a position to make further announcements in the near future.


Interesting development.  Any ideas as to who might be involved?


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Rather large recent director buy.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070918/pdf/314lmmmlq2f0rq.pdf


Sp - up 1c to 24c

Oppies 5.3c.


:couch


----------



## moneymajix (27 September 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Ann.

* Exploration Plans for Olympic Domain and Adelaide Fold Belt*

Following the highly successful options exercise the Company is now fully funded into its accelerated exploration programme for 2007/2008.
The Company is finalising access to several drill rigs while it is in the final stages of securing joint venture participations.


http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070927/pdf/00763685.pdf


----------



## Drubula (27 October 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

I was hoping for a JV announcement by now. The SP seems to have stopped in its tracks. Hopefully in due course an announcement will be made in regards to the JV.


----------



## greggy (21 November 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

I've been quiet of late, but recently I've come across the overlooked Copper Range Ltd (CRJ).

CRJ has 72.75 million shares on issue which gives it a market cap of around $13 million. CRJ currently has around $5.6 million cash, having recently raised $5.9 million from the recent exercising of options.
CRJ has interests in a very large tenement position (16,000 sq kms) prospective for iron oxide, copper, gold and uranium in South Australia spread between the Olympic Domain area, north of Augusta, which hosts BHP's Olympic Dam , OXR's Prominent Hill Project and Cominco-Teck's Carrapateena discovery, and the historic Adelaide fold belt, north of the SA capital.
CRJ has recently advised the ASX that it has received expressions of interest from major global companies in relation to the Company's 100% owned Olympic Domain tenements located to the north, south, east and west of BHP's Olympic Dam and just to the east of the Carapateena deposit. There has also been interest from several parties to become cornerstone investors.
CRJ's board is very experienced indeed (Ian Daymond is Chairman, Stephen Blackman is MD, Dr Ken Maiden is an Executive Director and Brian Rear is a Non-Executive Director). A number of its directors are also directors of the non-listed International Base Metals Ltd (holder of a 6% stake), including MD Stephen Blackman and Chief Geologist Dr Ken Maiden.
International Base Metals Limited (IBML) is an Australian unlisted mineral exploration company with an experienced management team of mining industry professionals. IBML has been a key facilitator in the formation of publicly listed companies Copper Range Limited (ASX:CRJ) and Zamia Gold Mines Limited (ASX:ZGM).In addition IBML has secured a cornerstone investor, Chinese explorer West Minerals Pty Ltd, which has invested A$2 million.
CRJ has good management and has pleny of tenements in a hot area. Its cashed up and several parties have shown considerable interest in becoming JV partners and cornerstone investors. Its trading at its record lows.
I've bought some options (CRJOA), just a small stake to begin with. This stock has been well and truly overlooked by the market. 
The risks are there as its an explorer, but the potential upside is enormous.
Also, one last thing. The Speculator, from The Bulletin, added this stock to his portfolio in Oct 07 and has recently given it a positive write-up. Mr Hasselhurst, the Speculator, has an excellent track record.
DYOR


----------



## Ken (21 November 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

greggy,

I too have researched CRJ.  However I prefer AXT, a South Australian copper play.

I think if you look at the drilling program coming up AXT is set for 2008.

They have 10 holes to drill 1000 metres deep.

CRJ has disappointed the market of late with results.

But the market cap still says CRJ cheaper compared to peers.

The upside is there for any success you just have to work out whether or not CRJ bought the right land.

Remember that MOX was the first of the South Australian copper belt explorers so if anything, they should have the best land, as they chose first.

MOX looks cheap at the moment considering what they have discovered already.

Each to their own. 

But just like iron ore, I believe the South Australian copper belt is in for some exciting times, once the drill results start flowing back from the labs which has basically seen a lot of there progress/growth halted for the last 12 months.

Just my view as South Australian copper belt plays are way off the radar.


----------



## greggy (22 November 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*



Ken said:


> greggy,
> 
> I too have researched CRJ.  However I prefer AXT, a South Australian copper play.
> 
> ...



Hi Ken,

Whilst the daytraders have recently largely forgotten about this stock, its heartening that several major global companies have expressed interest in becoming JV partners and/or cornerstone investors.  Confirmation of any major deals is likely IMO to have a significantly positive effect on CRJ's share price. In a rather bearish market today, CRJ's share price has held up relatively well.
DYOR


----------



## Ken (27 December 2007)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Greggy,

My only concern is that CRJ has a number tenemants, they claim to have number of major prospective regions.  This may be the case.

However!  My question as a shareholder would be?

How can CRJ afford to drill in these tenemants without diluting shareholder value. The drilling is deep if there are chasing olympic dam style deposits. So if this is the case, how can they afford to drill all these holes 1000 metres deep?  The story from a far seems to be that they have all these tenemants so they must have be able to find it.

The problem is at $300,000 a drill hole, how can they afford to do these with all there tenements. 

From my research it took a number of holes to get any significant results.

MOX have drilled 50 holes and that was when they made the Punt HIll discovery which sent the share price rocketing.

But since then the share price has lagged, as they are either going into joint venture, or selling the whole assett off. 


CRJ are not going to be able to drill enough holes for all their tenemants.

Drilling cost money, I cant see it being funded without diluting shareholder value.

Just my opinion..... I think they are in the right areas but its hard to make a discovery when drilling cost so much.


This is why I prefer AXT. The have a concentrated tenement at intercept hill. There is a clear plan, and instead of going for one big copper hit, which " it is debateable whether or not carapateena was one big hit", they are trying to surround an ore body.

Did you also know that the grades of copper can be manipulated via liquid oxide being applied. Apparently they can be increased from sub .7% to 2%.

It is unclear whether or no this was done at carapateena.

I am not saying CRJ is no good, but they just have too many tenemants for my liking.

AXT on the other hand. They are drilling in between EMMIE BLUFF and CARAPATEENA, and the tenement is big enough to fit 3 olympic dams in there.  


So I think it is more about quality rather than quantity of tenements.

Either way CRJ has any success and investors will jump on just like MOX, and it will rocket.  

The stocks lack a lot of liquidity.  

Best of luck.

There must be another system down there, and when it is found it is going to make a lot of people very very very rich.


----------



## kenny (14 June 2008)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Here's a Speculator story on Copper Range that may be of interest to long suffering holders.

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?sectionid=2338&subsectionid=79751&id=578041#pf

Regards,

Kenny

Disc. Not holding CRJ


----------



## grace (14 June 2008)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*



kenny said:


> Here's a Speculator story on Copper Range that may be of interest to long suffering holders.
> 
> http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?sectionid=2338&subsectionid=79751&id=578041#pf
> 
> ...




Followed him into it last year and lost 20% of my capital.  Did you watch the move this week after he covered the stock.  One can never do as well as he does.  He might be selling now, or have locked in some profits, while others are just doing their buying.  I've learnt my lessons the hard way, on this one anyway.  I still hold some of his recommendations that have continued to do well.  As they say, you can't win them all!!!


----------



## kenny (15 June 2008)

*Re: CRJ - Copper Range*

Grace,

You are sooo right with respect to any of the Speculator's "tips". During his tenure at the Bulletin, you could almost see the folk at the printers (amongst others) running off to buy the latest recommendation a day or so before release.

There was always a volume spike 30 hours or so prior to issue. It made me wonder why he didn't set up his own newsletter when the Bulletin folded.

I like to use his column much like broker research or tip sheets. It gives me a head start to looking into a stock and gets me thinking.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## System (2 November 2012)

*Re: CRJ - Caravel Energy*

On November 1st, 2012, Copper Range Limited changed its name to Caravel Energy Limited.


----------



## System (14 October 2014)

*Re: AWW - Antares Mining*

On October 14th, 2014, Caravel Energy Limited (CRJ) changed its name and ASX code to Antares Mining Limited (AWW).


----------



## System (6 July 2016)

On July 6th, 2016, Antares Mining Limited (AWW) changed its name and ASX code to Weststar Industrial Limited (WSI).


----------



## Darc Knight (2 December 2018)

_"WestStar Industrial Limited (WSI, formerly Antares Mining Limited) is focussed on the manufacture and production of concrete elements and structures that are produced by casting concrete in a reusable mould which is cured in a controlled environment, transported to site and then lifted into place."

https://www.investsmart.com.au/shares/asx-wsi/weststar-industrial-limited_

Looking for a roughie for December Stock Tipping Comp and found WSI. It's 10 year price trajectory would make a good add for Coles - down down down. It's market competitors include Rio and BHP.

It finished on Friday down a massive 31%


----------



## Ann (4 December 2018)

I am going to try charting  and commenting on all the picks for the December comp, let's have a look at your pick first shall we DK? This was well alive as a copper explorer, must have had a great story line. I guess it didn't become too succesful, it just took all the investors/traders money and faded away. I am sure a lot of money was made by a very few though. On the last day of trading for the copper mine, there was a turnover of stock on April 16, 2013 of 181,750 working that out on the closing price of 0.645 comes to  $117,228 ish(please check my figures I am dreadful at maths). Just wondering if that was the going rate for a used pump and dump. So they then popped it on the shelf, giving it a name change a couple of times. Totally flat lined no trading. I guess they didn't want to pay brokerage for churning it while it lay dorment. Then on 6th of July it was pulled off the shelf and dusted off with a shiny new name and a whole new direction with a mixture of broken stone or gravel, sand, cement, and water. Maybe that was all the dross left over from the failed copper mine!
Here is the new life of this exciting new pump and dump, barely trades, not a stock you could really trade yet but hell, you may well win a place in the comp again, help breathe new life into it!  Or are you showcasing shelf companies for sale on the Tipping Contest DK? 
I will start with the long term view of this and a little later I will get up close and personal to it. 

Might even do a bit of Fundamental Analysis. I don't mean repeating their great story line, I mean *real* Fundamantal Analysis. Then pop up the directors, just so we can remember them.
First chart.


----------



## Ann (5 December 2018)

...and if any of you blighters are using ASF to make yourself money hawking your stuff, come clean and make sure you give Joe Blow a commission for using his space and time! It is an integrity thing.

Sorry should have said I drew this last night, so the closing price won't be today's price.


----------



## Darc Knight (5 December 2018)

What???

You suggesting I own this or something @Ann ? 

It was one of the biggest losers Friday, so I picked it for the Stock comp expecting rebound.


Take it easy on the Wine! lol


----------



## Ann (6 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> What???
> 
> You suggesting I own this or something @Ann ?
> 
> ...




 Not suggesting anything DK, I just think it is a total waste of time putting up a non-tradable stock in a tipping contest. If you actually place then that is even worse. It seems like taking money under false pretences. Totally sober 

I don't know why people use these old shelf companies. They have a poor history and with charts you can see it. In the old days, these sort of companies could say they had been on the exchange for  12 years, in this stocks case. This sounded great in that they sounded like an established older company, which as we can see these days is pure twaddle.

I believe starting a new company is much easier these days. I am hoping to see Geoff Wilson (Wam Cap) next week and if I get a chance I will ask him the costs and how hard it is to set up a new listed company and how to organize capital, that sort of thing.


----------



## Darc Knight (6 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Not suggesting anything DK, I just think it is a total waste of time putting up a non-tradable stock in a tipping contest. If you actually place then that is even worse. It seems like taking money under false pretences. Totally sober
> 
> I don't know why people use these old shelf companies. They have a poor history and with charts you can see it. In the old days, these sort of companies could say they had been on the exchange for  12 years, in this stocks case. This sounded great in that they sounded like an established older company, which as we can see these days is pure twaddle.
> 
> I believe starting a new company is much easier these days. I am hoping to see Geoff Wilson (Wam Cap) next week and if I get a chance I will ask him the costs and how hard it is to set up a new listed company and how to organize capital, that sort of thing.




Well thats no good Ann. What this forum needs is a bit of scandal 
P.S. I was going to ask Joe to rollover my prize money into next month's comp if I were win any (like I did last month).


----------



## galumay (6 December 2018)

Just had a look because the ticker was new to me, trust me @Ann, it has no fundamentals!


----------



## Ann (6 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> Well thats no good Ann. What this forum needs is a bit of scandal
> P.S. I was going to ask Joe to rollover my prize money into next month's comp if I were win any (like I did last month).



Good man DK! I like someone with Integrity. Why not just donate it to Joe's fighting fund?

Looks like Mr Wilson will not be there next week. I will be though. I am going to be very, very interested to hear what is being said about FGX. I will put up a chart in a minute, by now I am sure you all will know why I might be so interested in this little gem all of a sudden. Hadn't looked at the chart until now. I wonder if he is just a Greenchip off his old man's block! 



galumay said:


> Just had a look because the ticker was new to me, trust me @Ann, it has no fundamentals!




Trust me galumay, even without looking I knew the FA was going to be sweet FA!


----------



## Darc Knight (7 December 2018)

You buggers are sabotaging my chances of winning you know - go pick apart someone else's tip!


----------



## greggles (11 December 2018)

WestStar business SIMPEC Pty Ltd has been awarded an $8 million contract at the Tianqi Lithium Kwinana processing plant, under construction at Kwinana, Western Australia. This contract, which is the largest to date for SIMPEC, was awarded by MSP Engineering and follows on from SIMPEC's work for MSP at the Talison Lithium Mine in Greenbushes, WA.

Huge volume of around 25 million shares today for WSI. The share price is currently up 69.23% to 2.2c.


----------



## Darc Knight (11 December 2018)

I always said you were a great Man Greggles!


----------



## barney (11 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> I always said you were a great Man Greggles!




No egg on your face DK

Luck should never be underestimated with Specs … its personally my most reliable Indicator


----------



## Ann (11 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> You buggers are sabotaging my chances of winning you know - go pick apart someone else's tip!



Have you actually got any skin on this DK? You may be filling some bags if you have!


----------



## Darc Knight (11 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Have you actually got any skin on this DK? You may be filling some bags if you have!




You asking if I'm involved with/in WSI?

As per last month's stock tipping comp I just picked a penny stock that's taken a dive and hoped for rebound - pure luck. But if you wanna call me a genius I take it 

Looks like Joes gunna be drinking some good Cab Sav at the end of the month you reckon!


----------



## Ann (11 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> You asking if I'm involved with/in WSI?
> 
> As per last month's stock tipping comp I just picked a penny stock that's taken a dive and hoped for rebound - pure luck. But if you wanna call me a genius I take it
> 
> Looks like Joes gunna be drinking some good Cav Sav at the end of the month you reckon!




Not sure about Joe's Cab Sav.
Good that you aren't in the stock for real. I was thinking more along the lines of filling your bag with a toothbrush and change of clothes if you had been into it for real! 
It appears the ASX Compliance have sent a speeding ticket (and I paraphrase here) to WSI asking them amongst other things was such a rise in price after the General Market update lodged on the 30th of November something that would be reasonably expected. The Company's answer was no. They say because all the details had previously been disclosed. So as I understand this notice to mean is the company does not know why there was such a big rise in the price, now I guess ASX compliance will be looking at who and how they were buying into the stock over the last few days. 
It was a dreadfully executed pump. No wonder they sent the speeding ticket. It looked like it was trying to leap over a tall building at a single bound instead of climbing that old familiar stairway to heaven. I guess another huge leap today may not do it a whole lot of good either. Still who knows, Joe may get his Cab Sav yet. It never ceases to astound me the excitment blokes get from holes in the ground.


----------



## Darc Knight (12 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Not sure about Joe's Cab Sav.
> Good that you aren't in the stock for real. I was thinking more along the lines of filling your bag with a toothbrush and change of clothes if you had been into it for real!
> It appears the ASX Compliance have sent a speeding ticket (and I paraphrase here) to WSI asking them amongst other things was such a rise in price after the General Market update lodged on the 30th of November something that would be reasonably expected. The Company's answer was no. They say because all the details had previously been disclosed. So as I understand this notice to mean is the company does not know why there was such a big rise in the price, now I guess ASX compliance will be looking at who and how they were buying into the stock over the last few days.
> It was a dreadfully executed pump. No wonder they sent the speeding ticket. It looked like it was trying to leap over a tall building at a single bound instead of climbing that old familiar stairway to heaven. I guess another huge leap today may not do it a whole lot of good either. Still who knows, Joe may get his Cab Sav yet. It never ceases to astound me the excitment blokes get from holes in the ground.




You certainly do your research Ann. 
You saying my little stock tip maybe a refuse tip? Not to count my chickens?

Hope you're not derailing my chances of winning


----------



## barney (12 December 2018)

Ann said:


> The Company's answer was no. They say because* all the details had previously been disclosed*. So as I understand this notice to mean is the company does not know why there was such a big rise in the price,




The Company got their timing a little tight with their responses … 

Iluka contract announced 26th Nov… price spike … ASX questionnaire.

Company answered ASX morning of the 4th Dec.   

In the meantime they received another Contract confirmation after hours on 3rd Dec ...… apparently …… and had to announce that to the market also on 4th Dec. 

They should have drafted a quicker response to the initial ASX memo and there would have been no questions ….

It would be reasonable to think the Company had some idea that the RIO contract was likely a goer before after hours on the 3rd Dec as they state …. but unless the ASX ask for the paper trail to prove the dates and timing … nothing will come of it.

Given they are under temporary surveillance, it could be expected that trading in the Stock might be curtailed for a few days

On the flip side … the Contracts are starting to roll in for the Co. so it could still be a good performer in the Comp for you @Darc Knight


----------



## Darc Knight (12 December 2018)

It's interesting to watch. It peaked yesterday at .019 after contract announcement, dropped to .018 at close. Dropped to .016 this morning after ASX query (and Ann's sabotage  ). Back up to .017 after dust settling I assume???


----------



## PZ99 (12 December 2018)

I think the company should sponsor this tipping comp for all the airtime they're getting


----------



## galumay (12 December 2018)

I think they are already sponsoring the pump and dump on HC!


----------



## Darc Knight (12 December 2018)

So certain people's negative postings in here are only helping my chances of winning the stock tipping comp 

I would like to declare my only financial interest in the ASX is VAS, of which this stock is not a part of.


----------



## barney (13 December 2018)

galumay said:


> I think they are already sponsoring the pump and dump on HC!



Lol .....


----------



## Ann (24 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> So certain people's negative postings in here are only helping my chances of winning the stock tipping comp




DK, I am really sorry, I promise I am not targeting you or your stock. This stuff must and needs to be done.

The last time this was traded until it morphed into its current life was back in April 2013. It stopped trading until it became Weststar Industrial. All the shareholders were locked into a non-trading company. Prior to WSI beginning to trade on July the 12 2016 with its closing price of .055 its last trade was .645c in April 2013. While it was still in a non-trading mode as AWW it announced a share Consolidation on the 28 of April as being complete with a 1 for 50 consolidation. 
Doing the math, $10,000 at .645c  would have given me 15504 shares. After the consolidation of 1 for 50 I would have held 310 shares at the current closing price of .014 I have a total value of $4.34.


*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. Stock to avoid.*


----------



## Darc Knight (25 December 2018)

I wake up on Xmas Day to this! Who needs enemies! What are you gonna give me on my Birthday?


----------



## greggles (1 May 2019)

WestStar Industrial's engineering contractor business SIMPEC Pty Ltd has been awarded a key contract by ATCO Structures and Logistics in the construction of a 800-room camp at Fortescue's Eliwana iron ore mine in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. The ~$10million contract commences in mid-2019 and represents SIMPEC's largest single contract award to date.

A placement in April of 120 million shares at 2c per share raised $2.4 million.

At the time of the placement WSI had accumulated contracts totalling ~$33M for the current financial year (excluding the contract announced today) so they clearly have a lot in the pipeline.

Good volume of ~32 million shares traded and a 17.39% price rise to 2.7c today. With a bit of luck this might be over 3c soon.


----------



## greggles (30 July 2019)

greggles said:


> With a bit of luck this might be over 3c soon.




Well that luck arrived today and WSI has broken out following the release of its latest Quarterly Report, sending its share price up 51.72% to 4.4c, smashing through resistance at 3c. A huge gap up on equally huge volume of over 200 million shares.

Here are the highlights from the Quarterly Report:






Receipts from customers has soared, boosting cash reserves. The increase in operating expenses has been modest by comparison and net profit has been maximised.






A great result for WSI and hopefully they will build on this momentum in the new financial year.


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

Got a bit lucky with this one. Bought on the daily high the other day expecting further momentum. Nothing happened for a few days but jumped today on positive Quarterly.

Not sure how many legs it might have, if any, but the market depth indicates more interest so will hold for the time being.  

Never discount luck in trading ... Its my favorite Indicator


----------



## Erlang (29 September 2020)

I was intrigued by this company and thread, so I did some research. 

Based in Western Australia, WestStar Industrial (ASX: WSI) is a company doing engineering projects, mostly for mining, but they also do the odd government job, such as very recent WestConnex work. It was a backdoor listing through Antares Mining (ASX: AWW). It seems what WestStar do now is completely unrelated to what its previous incarnations did (that is, mining). The only common connection is Lay Ann Ong, the major shareholder of WestStar and the director of Antares. Lay Ann Ong is an entrepreneur based in Singapore. 

From what I can gather, a Perth precast concrete company went broke, and out of that was born Precast Australia (previously known as Precast Perth and Conspect Construction). The general manager of Precast was Robert Spadanuda (a shareholder) who then became the CEO of WestStar Industrial. Precast wasn't (and still isn't) making money, as the precast concrete market in Australia has become very competitive. Most of the above is detailed in the 2016 Replacement Prospectus:



			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160614/pdf/437wb1l922ynyr.pdf
		


Then in 2018 WestStar bought the engineering company SIMPEC, which was founded in 2017 by brothers Mark and David Dimasi (the former is not to be confused with Mark Di Masi, founder of Ventura Homes). In 2019 WestStar made their maiden profits entirely due to SIMPEC.

In 2020 WestStar bought another established company Alltype Engineering, which was founded in the 80s. It also makes money, contributing 5 months to the 2020 profits of WestStar. They are currently moving the Precast facilities to the Alltype site, which will save WestStar some money. See the 2020 (preliminary) annual report:



			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200901/pdf/44m60fmv4l57sh.pdf
		


Post a comment if I've made any mistakes. 

Disclaimer: After I found out the above, I bought some shares in WestStar. I don't know anybody who works for any of the above companies. I haven't set foot in WA for over a decade. 

Here's an interview of Robert Spadanuda from WestStar:


----------



## Erlang (8 October 2020)

Last week WestStar Industrial issued the final version of their Annual report. (The previous one I cited was the preliminary version.)



			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20201001/pdf/44n798kw1syfy2.pdf


----------



## Stockbailx (13 July 2021)

Weststar coming into its own. After a long term deliberating its structure, and consolidating share price, its stepping out into what seems to a strong infrastructure in business....

Infrastructure, Energy, Mining and Oil & Gas:

With specialist experience in Structural Mechanical and Piping (SMP), and Electrical and Instrumentation (E&I) works, WestStar Industrial delivers projects for all infrastructure, energy, mining, oil and gas projects.
 WestStar Industrial’s core capabilities provide a fully integrated solution to some of Australia’s largest mining companies including but not limited to BHP, Rio Tinto and Iluka Resources.


----------



## Stockbailx (13 July 2021)

This Announced yesterday;












			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02394153-6A1040351?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Stockbailx (19 July 2021)

Clad to be onboard this craft. Solid June 21 Quarterly Report, in after showing aggressive gains from a Strong Infrastructure in Business. Boosting, capital ten fold, working sound projects for the rest of 2021...Now in a overbought Market, showing Strong Volume to testament of it performance.


----------



## Stockbailx (23 July 2021)

Was glad to be on board this craft, until they decided to suspend them self's from trading. Something I just don't understand. It infurates me that this could be happening, when they were on such a good wicked. now there trying to take me out of business, hook line and sinker. The due diligence can't be accepted and I hope thing improve pending announcement on the 28th...


----------



## peter2 (23 July 2021)

The suspension is interesting, normally companies ask for a trading halt that must be resolved before three days. A suspension is an indefinite pause in trading. If *WSI* asked for a suspension then there must be a chance that the news of their new contract may take longer than three days.


----------



## Stockbailx (23 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> The suspension is interesting, normally companies ask for a trading halt that must be resolved before three days. A suspension is an indefinite pause in trading. If *WSI* asked for a suspension then there must be a chance that the news of their new contract may take longer than three days.



Good to know I guess, thinking it was a government conspiracy. Such strict guide lines. Puts a damper on things, just have to wait for the 28th. Hopefully thing will be business as usual. Announcing another contract sounds like good input...
 Still think I'm bringing in a good sort just bit snagged...


----------



## Stockbailx (28 July 2021)

Its the 28th suspension has been lifted. Brought out announcement of there new contract, which put the company into a suspension (head spin) What a drama of due diligence. Anyway back into business. With  this new contract been a whopper, sore the the share price jump from 0.030c to 0.040c on opening, has fallen slightly from there given the impact of the announcement, keeping buyers honest. Given the absorption of Weststars news, of late, its been a tough wicket. One would expect it to compound into a solid structure keeping the sellers un- honest I would hope...


----------



## Stockbailx (3 August 2021)

Serious correction in share price, see's WSI fall from 0.040c to 0.027c on Friday a bounce back to 0.030 yesterday will WSI continue to its bullish form and hold buyers honest. Running on low Volume support sees its oversold...Holding @ 0.021


----------



## Stockbailx (2 September 2021)

Quite a disappointment, This share, expecting high hopes on the fact it has a good revenue base, establishing contracts in the multi millions, but earning and down sizing profit margin, have let it down. Says Simply Wall Street, which explains a lot to me because I couldn't understand why the share was losing, and to insult was there embarrassing, Trading Hold held for few a few day when things were going so well with the input of buyers impacting price consolidation and trend. But the stock went cold and the sellers had, had enough and trend died as the share price has continued to decrease since Trading Halt. I put there demise down to poor management. I Jumped overboard a while ago for a miner profit that should of been exceptional gains.     Simply Wall st had this to say; 


WestStar IndustrialWSI

Share Price7 Day​1 Year

0.023-8.0%​35.3%
Full year 2021 earnings released: EPS AU$0.001 (vs AU$0.005 in FY 2020)The company reported a soft full year result with weaker earnings and profit margins, although revenues improved.
Full year 2021 results:

Revenue: AU$72.2m (up 15% from FY 2020).
Net income: AU$814.6k (down 76% from FY 2020).
Profit margin: 1.1% (down from 5.5% in FY 2020). The decrease in margin was driven by higher expenses.
Over the last 3 years on average, earnings per share has increased by 90% per year but the company’s share price has only increased by 13% per year, which means it is significantly lagging earnings growth.
See Past Performance


----------

